# Bobina impresa en el circuito



## cocoloco (Jul 10, 2007)

Disculpen , mi pregunta es por curiosidad , estoy tratando de entender el funcionamiento de un pequeño transmisor.
Me salio la duda al ver un pequeño transmisor de un control remoto de una alarma de 4cm x 4cm y al abrirlo veo un codificador chino así que ni hablar, supongo su funcionamiento y me encuentro con que tiene a la salida de los datos del codificador un transistor npn en emisor común, para amplificar y en su colector, un filtro LC con la bobina del filtro (ignoro a que frecuencia) impresa en el circuito, y que y aparentemente también es la antena. La pregunta es:

¿Como diseñan estas bobinas impresas en la placa? , ¿como puede esta bobina impresa transformarce en antena? ,  ¿Alguien tiene idea? Por favor contéstenme o si tienen alguna bibliografía por favor envíenmela o alguna dirección útil o cualquier información para salir de la oscuridad. Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 11, 2007)

para altas frecuencias como 443MHz se necesitan bobinas de muy baja inductacia, tan baja que  la misma pista ya forma una impedancia grande.

Gracias a estas caracteristicas se pueden integrar un receptor de radio dentro de un chip como es el caso del bluetool. En el interior del chip dentro del silicio hay las bobinas necesarias para frecuencias de 2.4GHz.
Estamos hablando de bobinas del orden de nanohenrios.


http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Calculators/Calculators.htm


----------



## cocoloco (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias por contestar. Estuve en la dirección que recomendaste pero es para calcular bobinas mayores que las que estoy tratando de diseñar. Creo que el tema va mas por el lado de stripline , pero todavía no estoy muy entendido en este tema y voy a tener que volver a los libros . Una consulta: no he encontrado bibliografía que hable sobre el diseño de bobinas impresas en una placa, tendrás alguna dirección o información sobre este tema? . Mis dudas son: Dada una frecuencia a la que quiero construir un filtro, ¿Cómo diseño la bobina impresa? , ¿Cuáles son los criterios a tener en cuenta? , ¿Se diseña pensando que va a ser también una antena?. Gracias nuevamente.


----------

